# Big Beautiful Chicken Breasts



## Hamusuta (Jun 26, 2015)

What's everyone's favorite chicken recipe ?


----------



## piichinu (Jun 26, 2015)

chicken is my favorite food i cant pick


----------



## Murray (Jun 26, 2015)

Especially in winter a mild chicken curry can be pretty fantastic


----------



## abbydoll (Jun 26, 2015)

love me some big beautiful breasts ♥

chicken alfredo


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 26, 2015)

aaaah my favorite things to cook,yes i'll bump i need new recipes


----------



## tumut (Jun 26, 2015)

Fried chicken breasts with siracha sauce.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 26, 2015)

chicken breasts are the best breasts

also I can't cook


----------



## riummi (Jun 26, 2015)

Chicken curry pan (curry in fried bread)
Baked with mayo+cheese+panko

Breasts are the best


----------



## zoetrope (Jun 26, 2015)

I'm vegetarian so really nothing. I enjoy making spicy hash with chicken analogues though.


----------



## Astro Cake (Jun 26, 2015)

Something spicy.


----------



## Tao (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't have a particular favorite. 


All I really care about is whether or not its dry. All too often I get a breast in front of me and it's really dry. I mean, I'll still enjoy them, it's just not what I'm hoping for. I like them when they're 'wet', if you get what I mean. I like nice, wet, oily breast. 

And I prefer it when they're nice and firm too. Yano, so there's just a little bit of 'resistance'. I don't like it when they sort of just 'flop around'. I also don't like them being too firm, so that they're overly stiff and seem fake or something, like they're plasticy. It's hard to explain but I 'just know' when I've got a 'perfect breast'.



Though I prefer pork to chicken anyway.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 26, 2015)

chicken strips


----------



## Ichigo. (Jun 26, 2015)

Spicy fried chicken wings mmm. Korean fried chicken is especially great.


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jun 26, 2015)

Grill em with hot oil. 

Actually, just forget the chicken. I'll just chug the hot oil like the weeb trash I am.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 27, 2015)

buffalo chicken with blue cheese.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 27, 2015)

Chicken and pepper jack taquitos are awesome.


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 27, 2015)

Tao said:


> I like them when they're 'wet', if you get what I mean. I like nice, wet, oily breast.



Keep talking...



Chicken breasts are great, especially when turned into chicken kiev! A+


----------



## kayleee (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay so my aunt gave me this bomb ass recipe, it's called cilantro pesto chicken and its literally the easiest and best chicken in life. It's super versatile because you can eat it Italian style with like pasta and such or you can eat it Mexican style in like a burrito or you can just eat it by itself or whatever. Literally it's SO GOOD all you do is blend all the ingredients together in a food processor, throw it all in a bag with two pounds of chicken and let it sit for a few hours or overnight whatever and then throw it on the grill god DAMN it's good seriously if yall want this recipe I will give it to you it will change your life


----------



## Heyden (Jun 27, 2015)

Chicken curry I guess


----------



## riummi (Jun 27, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Keep talking...
> 
> 
> 
> Chicken breasts are great, especially when turned into chicken kiev! A+



Oh yes, how could I forget about chicken Kiev. I swear that is the best food I have ever tasted.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 27, 2015)

Someone better ask me for this damn recipe


----------



## Rasha (Jun 27, 2015)

does chicken alfredo count?
I also like chicken noodles~


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> Someone better ask me for this damn recipe



Kaylee, please bestow your chicken delight upon me.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 27, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> Kaylee, please bestow your chicken delight upon me.



OKAY so first you need one and a half cups of FRESH cilantro none of this dried cilantro crap (can you even buy it dried? In a jar? who the hell knows) anyway then you need half a cup of FRESH ITALIAN parsley any other kind of parsley besides Italian is incorrect

Then you're gonna get yourself 2 medium garlic cloves and 2 tablespoons kinda chopped walnuts. When I say kinda chopped I mean don't try too hard to chop them because they're going in a food processor anyway but you can't throw like a whole walnut in there and expect it to blend. 

Then you need some salt and pepper I don't care how much you put in just do it. and the juice of one lime

Food process all this **** and then once it's lookin nice and destroyed add 1/4 cup of olive oil and blend that **** together 

Put it in a big ziplock bag with a bunch of chicken breasts and then throw it in the refrigerator for like a while cause it's marinating. Then throw them out on the grill and... grill them
Preferably get someone else to grill them for you because honestly I don't know how to use a grill that's a mans job 

And then enjoy eating 2 pounds of chicken because you won't stop eating until it's gone I promise
Enjoi


----------



## badcrumbs (Jun 27, 2015)

kayleee said:


> OKAY so first you need one and a half cups of FRESH cilantro none of this dried cilantro crap (can you even buy it dried? In a jar? who the hell knows) anyway then you need half a cup of FRESH ITALIAN parsley any other kind of parsley besides Italian is incorrect
> 
> Then you're gonna get yourself 2 medium garlic cloves and 2 tablespoons kinda chopped walnuts. When I say kinda chopped I mean don't try too hard to chop them because they're going in a food processor anyway but you can't throw like a whole walnut in there and expect it to blend.
> 
> ...



That sounds delicious. I could dig that myself, but couldn't cook it at home. The bf if is deathly allergic to tree nuts and will never know the true joy of walnuts (and other tree nuts) R.I.P.


----------



## kayleee (Jun 27, 2015)

badcrumbs said:


> That sounds delicious. I could dig that myself, but couldn't cook it at home. The bf if is deathly allergic to tree nuts and will never know the true joy of walnuts (and other tree nuts) R.I.P.



OMG I'm so sorry. Please don't make this recipe. I will not be responsible for any deaths 

But actually you could probably leave out the walnuts and it would taste basically the same. Considering there's only 2 tablespoons in there anyway


----------



## Esphas (Jun 27, 2015)

i really like my chicken roasted. moreover after its left to cool and and put with stuffing in a sandwich


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 27, 2015)

Okay, seriously?  Couldn't you have titled the thread "What type of chicken do you like?"  The title of the thread is misleading.


As for *CHICKEN*, I don't like a particular type, but I can only eat it plain if there's ketchup.  I don't eat chicken that often.

EDIT: Dangit, now I can't read the title of the thread without laughing.


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

I prefer my chicken Kentucky fried.  We southern folk do like our breaded breasts.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 27, 2015)

My favorite kind of chicken is the kind that's still clucking. They're adorable little babies that I love to cuddle!


----------



## Jake (Jun 27, 2015)

chicken al funghi and chicken risotto are probably my favorites


----------



## matt (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes I like some saucy chicken breasts, with vegetables

- - - Post Merge - - -

Southern fried too


----------



## Moddie (Jun 27, 2015)

Chicken New Yorkers are pretty great, not had one in a while though.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 27, 2015)

mm boobs.

well grilled/bbq chicken not a fan of filet dishes


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 27, 2015)

I don't have a preference
All breasts are beautiful
big or small
let's not shame them based on their flavour and size


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 27, 2015)

Orange chicken <3


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh, no... What happened to the title?! I-It was so beautiful... But now...

And I have to agree with Zamiel, orange chicken.


----------



## Hamusuta (Jun 27, 2015)

RIP beautiful thread <3


----------



## riummi (Jun 27, 2015)

Space Dandy said:


> Okay, seriously?  Couldn't you have titled the thread "What type of chicken do you like?"  The title of the thread is misleading.
> 
> 
> As for *CHICKEN*, I don't like a particular type, but I can only eat it plain if there's ketchup.  I don't eat chicken that often.
> ...



ooh makes it sound like you clicked this thread expecting something else xD


----------



## CreakySilver (Jun 28, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> RIP beautiful thread <3



Good night... Sweet prince...


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2015)

Sa-chan said:


> ooh makes it sound like you clicked this thread expecting something else xD



Why would I go on TBT for that... That's creepy.... o.o

No, I knew what he meant, it was just funny.  Glad he changed the title though.


----------



## piichinu (Jun 28, 2015)

I think a staff member changed it lol


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 28, 2015)

piimisu said:


> I think a staff member changed it lol



Oh okay then


----------



## LambdaDelta (Jun 28, 2015)

oh look, another thread is now RUINED


----------



## tokkio (Jun 28, 2015)

chicken is the best everything chicken is good so its hard to decide i love chicken so much chicken chiekcn chiknhckeiken bsdhdhsjsks 

but probs chicken nuggets and any type (herb, spicy, whatever) of breaded chicken heheh


----------



## Forek (Jun 28, 2015)

Fried. Chicken. And chicken katsu.


----------



## CommanderLeahShepard (Jun 28, 2015)

I just really love KFC.


----------



## Miri (Jun 29, 2015)

cashew chicken is the best thing that's ever happened to me


----------



## Lightmare (Jun 29, 2015)

chicken alfredo is amazing


----------



## Flowergender (Jul 5, 2015)

Pineapple chicken, It's really easy. All you need is chicken (duh), chicken broth (buy it, or make your own), bell peppers (any color will do, I use red & green), onions (optional), pineapple chunks,coconut milk and shredded ginger for taste. 

Marinate chicken in broth for 3-4 hours. Lightly saute the vegetables (leave them so they have a slight crunch still). Then get a large pot, and dump the chicken, chicken broth, coconut milk, pineapple chunks, onions and ginger. Let that cook for 30-40 minutes or until chicken is done, when it has around 10-15 minutes left throw in the bell peppers (if you put them right away they'll get real mushy and gross). Let it boil for longer if you like your sauce thicker and then serve over rice (my favorite) or couscous.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 5, 2015)

None, actually. I'm vegan.


----------



## Cam1 (Jul 5, 2015)

Chicken Parmesean. I absolutely love it.


----------



## michler (Jul 23, 2015)

Boneless chicken breast recipes are my favorites. My wife used to make really spicy dishes with chicken breast. My favorite recipe is Tuscan grilled chicken. This is a simple but spicy recipe for those who loves to grill. Only a few ingredients are needed and can make it really fast. This recipe includes spices like garlic, pepper, lemon peel and some herbs. She always adds cayenne pepper which she bought from Horton Spice Mills to make the chicken breast spicier.


----------



## drizzy (Jul 23, 2015)

chicken alfredo <3


----------



## Royce (Jul 23, 2015)

soy garlic (bonchon) garlic parmesan.


----------



## matt (Jul 23, 2015)

I like my chicken in a korma


----------



## Forek (Jul 23, 2015)

Of course fried chicken.


----------

